

Dean Kamen's Touching Speech on New Arms for Amputees - rhymetime
http://singularityhub.com/2010/04/08/must-see-video-of-dean-kamens-touching-speech-on-new-arms-for-amputees/

======
kijun
What an inspiring talk. Thank you for sharing this.

